# Nationals that suck less?



## mohprops (Aug 23, 2014)

Hi all, just wanting to know which nationals suck less. I am just starting out and have been contacted by 2 companies. One, True Assets is a no go. As I told them, since they called for inspections, that it would take 12 of those just to pay them for the background check. I am doing some work for First Allegiance and their prices seem decent, although I have heard they are late payers. I am looking for Prices in this range and not as many hoops. I am in Iowa. Thanks everybody.


By the way, this is not my main source of income, It will be a way for my son to make some money and for me to make a little extra income. Yhis will be a family endeavor.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

There is no answer to your question. Everyone has different income requirements, local costs of doing business, tolerance for the PITA, etc. You will find people who can make Screwguard profitable and other that claim them to be the devil reincarnated. 

Best advice is to read, read some more and then do some more reading. Just about every national and regional is or has been discussed here. Those that don't come up that often are generally better to work for but may not have much volume.

Happy reading and welcome aboard.:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mohprops said:


> Hi all, just wanting to know which nationals suck less. I am just starting out and have been contacted by 2 companies. One, True Assets is a no go. As I told them, since they called for inspections, that it would take 12 of those just to pay them for the background check. I am doing some work for First Allegiance and their prices seem decent, although I have heard they are late payers. I am looking for Prices in this range and not as many hoops. I am in Iowa. Thanks everybody.
> 
> 
> By the way, this is not my main source of income, It will be a way for my son to make some money and for me to make a little extra income. Yhis will be a family endeavor.


True assets is not a national. I'm not sure what first allegiance is? 

What do you consider good prices?

What do you consider a good company?

I would get my family pointed in a different direction.


----------



## mohprops (Aug 23, 2014)

Well, That explains alot. Just going off of inspection prices, since that is all I have from True Assets, they were at $5.50 for an inspection, First Allegiance, formerly REO Allegiance is at $15. TA had a list of surcharges for late reports and blah blah as well as a background Check that I had to pay $65 for them to do. FA has none of this. From my reading so far, I am not sure anyone would call any of these companies good, but I am looking for the better ones. 

I am wanting my son to work for his money. With this kind of work, he will potentially be exposed to many different types of skills, which might peek an interest into a future career, not in P&P but maybe in lawn care or locksmithing or push him to do better in school to go to college and get a desk job. In my other business, I work in mostly commercial and industrial environments which he can not be in at his age.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

I would NEVER send a High School age kid to inspect vacant homes. Dumb. Have had guns pointed at me, dogs chasing, neighbors yelling, spread eagled on ground by police etc etc. A high School kid? Holy Poop


----------



## mohprops (Aug 23, 2014)

Jesus, I am not sending him on his own, and he will be helping with the other crap, trashouts and stuff.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Whew..... 

Ok guess it's a good way to show him/her the "unfortunate" side of life. 15 yrs ago my son helped in the P&P business and he learned a lot of Real Life experiences. Today I wouldn't put him in many or most of these homes BUT I only see the worse of the worse.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

mohprops said:


> Well, That explains alot. Just going off of inspection prices, since that is all I have from True Assets, they were at $5.50 for an inspection, First Allegiance, formerly REO Allegiance is at $15. TA had a list of surcharges for late reports and blah blah as well as a background Check that I had to pay $65 for them to do. FA has none of this. From my reading so far, I am not sure anyone would call any of these companies good, but I am looking for the better ones.
> 
> I am wanting my son to work for his money. With this kind of work, he will potentially be exposed to many different types of skills, which might peek an interest into a future career, not in P&P but maybe in lawn care or locksmithing or push him to do better in school to go to college and get a desk job. In my other business, I work in mostly commercial and industrial environments which he can not be in at his age.


we don't do inspections there is no money in them. When I quit doing them we were getting 50-75.00 for 2-3 pics.

HUD, Fannie, Freddie, FHA, VA pricing is easily available online. Any company you work for should be paying the posted pricing with a 20-30% discount or something is wrong.


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

My son did one summer with me just to show him what wannabe termed the "unfortunate" side of life. That was enough for both of us. He saw just how hard I had to work to make a living and saw enough to make him appreciate why I was pushing him in another direction. He now can appreciate what he has grown up with and understands why collage is the better option. He is currently a senior in high school working 2 jobs this summer saving up for the next stage in his life. Having your son help is a great learning experience but not something I recommend treating as a long term venture as there is nowhere left to go in this industry but broke.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

RichR said:


> My son did one summer with me just to show him what wannabe termed the "unfortunate" side of life. That was enough for both of us. He saw just how hard I had to work to make a living and saw enough to make him appreciate why I was pushing him in another direction. He now can appreciate what he has grown up with and understands why collage is the better option. He is currently a senior in high school working 2 jobs this summer saving up for the next stage in his life. Having your son help is a great learning experience but not something I recommend treating as a long term venture as there is nowhere left to go in this industry but broke.


It is this working so hard just to make a subsistence living that has my son working in the bakken oil fields right now and me heading there next week.


----------



## P3+ (Aug 16, 2012)

mohprops, where in Iowa? I'm not in the PP world any more, but if you are near me I can help steer you to possible other work. Shoot me a pm if you want.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

I would not go to P&P world now days if I were you


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

newreo said:


> I would not go to P&P world now days if I were you


Not as long as you can hold a sign at a busy intersection the says "Veteran needs help. God Bless." It pays about the same with less headaches.


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

Gypsos said:


> Not as long as you can hold a sign at a busy intersection the says "Veteran needs help. God Bless." It pays about the same with less headaches.


Add "diabetic" and "homeless" to the sign and I hear it will get you $500 a day around here.


----------

